# ATQ - Atomic Resources



## Trader Paul (3 July 2007)

Hi folks,

ATQ ..... listing 04072007, so will be alert for a positive 
spike, around 3107-01082007 and then some further
positive news expected, about 08-09082007 ..... 

happy trading

    paul



-----


----------



## ALFguy (3 July 2007)

Thanks for the 'heads up' Trader Paul, but would you care to elaborate on those dates and their significance?


----------



## Trader Paul (3 July 2007)

Trader Paul said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> ATQ ..... listing 04072007, so will be alert for a positive
> spike, around 3107-01082007 and then some further
> ...




 

As always, dates above simply reflect positive time cycles 
expected in the weeks ahead, according to Gann's astroanalysis ... 

have a great day

  paul




=====


----------



## Go Nuke (23 June 2008)

anyone still following this stock?

All time high today was enough for me to jump on for a little ride.

Hopeing for a stella day on the DOW tonight.
Must be due for one.


----------



## Bushman (28 June 2008)

Go Nuke said:


> anyone still following this stock?
> 
> All time high today was enough for me to jump on for a little ride.
> 
> ...




It has started drilling for a 'historical' thermal coal target of 90-110MT thermal coal in Tanzania. 

Mkt cap is very small still - about $10m. Very interesting given the current climate. 

It also has some WA and Tanzanian uranium prospects. 

Investing in Tanzania - anyone have a view?


----------



## ta2693 (1 July 2008)

Market cap is around 30m at 30c
30m ordinary shares
29m options
27m no listed option
7m director option

I am not sure whether to invest 30m for a 100m target coal company in Africa.


----------



## Trader Paul (25 July 2008)

Hi folks,

ATQ ..... looking for some significant news next week, as 2 positive
time cycles slot into place, around 30-31072008 ..... 

have a great day

  paul



=====


----------



## Go Nuke (7 August 2008)

Trader Paul said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> ATQ ..... looking for some significant news next week, as 2 positive
> time cycles slot into place, around 30-31072008 .....
> ...




Well we are expecting the ann that drilling has commenced..so..hopefully we will have some positive reaction from the sp.
Shame they originaly said drilling was to begin in July.

Everytime this stockdrops its picked up again. Someone obviously believes there is more potential upside


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (8 August 2008)

Its got good backing from some very smart and deep pocketed Perth boys, so I have grabbed a few

Coal in Africa, JV with Govt, good cash balance cheap mkt cap and good backers 

DYOR


----------



## Go Nuke (8 August 2008)

Ah great to see you on board YT

Ive liked what i have seen and read about this company so far.
I wish i had of gotten in at a lower buy in price, but thems the breaks with this kind of market hey.

Its slightly longer term view with ATQ

Bring on the drilling.


----------



## Go Nuke (20 August 2008)

Gee, I wish they would hurry up and announce drilling has started!

The sp isn't too crash hot.

I blame that on the metals prices and the fact that origianaly ATQ said the drilling rig would be "*onsite by early in July*"

Also the MoU they went into with the Upendo Grp had a 90 day period to complete due diligence on project consessions and to verify historical data.
It also says in a previous announcement that "Included in the terms of the MoU is the successful grant of additional applications for consessions that surround the existing coal leases, giving the company increased exploration oppertunitiy within the areas."

The first ann I found stating the MoU was issued on the 28th of May. So approx 90 days from then puts the date at 26th of August!

So, if ATQ can keep a date we might see a jump in the sp soon.


----------



## Go Nuke (15 September 2008)

Ann out after the close.

http://imagesignal.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20080915/pdf/00880277.pdf

http://imagesignal.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20080915/pdf/00880285.pdf

I cant help but wonder if they were just sitting on this announcement till the W.A government sorted itself out.

This could be really good news for Uranium mining in W.A and by the looks of the maps and previous drilling, there are some awesome U hits!

Great to see a producer (PDN) in amongst the tenaments too
The sp didn't lift like I had hoped it would upon announcing that drilling had started in Tanzania. But coal and now a state that might allow Uranium mining = ATQ looks like a good company to have in the portfolio.


----------



## Go Nuke (19 January 2009)

Finally some news!

Look slike the middle of Feb could be interesting. Its a shame coal has come off its highs but interesting times ahead.

Its a shame that PCEA now has a 70% interest in the project. Ive no idea what valuation could be given to ATQ now


----------



## Go Nuke (21 May 2009)

BFS on its way.
Is this company under the radar?? Certainly seems like it.

I'd buy more but there are just so many stocks I'd luv to get my hands on right now


----------



## SmoothZT (8 September 2009)

I know some Perth boys with deep pockets who also have nice chunks in this share from float, its hasnt seen much sp action over the past year or 2, although im considering buying 180k shares @ 12c holding for 5 years (Bust or Baller Style). Any thoughts? Anyone care to talk me into or out of clicking the Transaction button?

Thanks.


----------



## Rev (7 October 2009)

Atomic has 3-4 other coal projects in Tanzania apart from the one announced last week. 

Once they drill these, the resource tonnes should go up significantly.

To do their bankable feasibility study (BFS), they need to know everything they have got in the ground, so over the next 6-12 months, the story of this stock is going to be written as they drill out the remaining projects.

The opportunity for shareholders is when successful project financing occurs. A positive BFS will attract the finance brokers like bees to honey. 

All we know at the moment is that ATQ has a 212 MT coal resource. If we estimate 25% as a reserve, we get 53Mt. At 2Mt per annum, you end up with 26 years of coal production. 

So it really comes down to demand for clean coal over that time period.


----------



## Huitzii (20 September 2010)

_Is anyone still following this?
Today saw a positive announcement but the market failed to respond in a positive manner , seeing a 10% drop.
Does anyone have any ideas what could have caused this drop?
Am I missing something ,if so could someone explain what I missed?_

20 September 2010 10-56
ASX Code: ATQ
Company Announcement Officer
Australian Securities Exchange
MBALAWALA FEASIBILITY STUDY, INITIAL RESERVE, INCREASED RESOURCE
AND NGAKA EXPLORATION UPDATE
HIGHLIGHTS
● Positive Bankable Feasibility Study completed;
● Mbalawala Mineable Reserve of 40 million tonnes;
● Mbalawala resource increases 18% to 251 million tonnes;
● 160-320 million tonne Exploration Target1 defined at Mbuyura/Mkapa;
● Surface drilling programme planned to expand resource base.
Atomic Resources Limited (“Atomic”) is pleased to announce completion of a Bankable Feasibility Study
for a proposed open pit mine at Mbalawala, with an initial reserve of 40 million tonnes. The Study
incorporates a significant 18% increase in the combined coal resource for the Mbalawala Block, from
212 to 251 million tonnes. The Mbalawala Block covers an area of approximately 154.8km² and is
located within the Ngaka Coalfield in the south-western region of Tanzania.
In addition to this, Atomic has identified an Exploration Target1 range of between 160 and 320 million
tonnes for the relatively under-explored northern sub-basins of the Ngaka Coalfield, i.e. the
Mbuyura/Mkapa Blocks.
An exploration campaign of more than 50 surface boreholes will commence this year with the drilling
programme extending well into 2011. Additional concessions over the coalfields of Liweta, Mbamba Bay
and Mhukuru remain largely untested and may represent considerable upside coal potential.

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20100920/pdf/31slmhztd2p0tl.pdf


----------

